# California: DMV printout?



## average (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello,

I just went in for an in-person interview at an ambulance company in California, and I asked what kind of DMV printout I needed to give them, as I knew that the CA DMV stopped issuing the H-6 records. The interviewer told me, "an H-6 record." When I told him what I'd read, he said to just supply whatever record I could get from them. Is the driving record that I can get by going to the DMV web site and downloading it ( https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/online/dr ) going to be enough, even though it goes back 3 years? Is there some secret way to get a printout that goes back further (e.g. by going to the DMV in person)?

I know the answer might depend on the specific companies I'm applying to, but since I already asked someone who worked there and he didn't know, I'm hoping someone who has recent experience getting hired in CA could tell me how they got their DMV record.

Thanks!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 8, 2019)

Just go to a DMV office and ask for your H6. They have (I think) 2 versions: one for a 3 year history and either a 7 or 10 year history. Most likely the reason they want an H6 printout from  you is because they want to have a reasonably good idea if you're insurable and since you're not an employee (yet) they can't pull your record from the DMV themselves.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> Just go to a DMV office and ask for your H6. They have (I think) 2 versions: one for a 3 year history and either a 7 or 10 year history. Most likely the reason they want an H6 printout from  you is because they want to have a reasonably good idea if you're insurable and since you're not an employee (yet) they can't pull your record from the DMV themselves.


CA DMV stopped doing H-6 print outs in March of this year.


----------



## Virgil (Jul 8, 2019)

It is now a K-4 printout. And goes back 7 years or something. Maybe the other way around. 

But nonetheless, that company must've not got the memo. Go to the DMV and say you want a driver history printout. Do not get the one online(Unless that company is okay with that one) because that is not considered an official copy, you need to pay the $5 fee at the DMV in order to receive an official copy.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 8, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> CA DMV stopped doing H-6 print outs in March of this year.





Virgil said:


> It is now a K-4 printout. And goes back 7 years or something. Maybe the other way around.
> 
> But nonetheless, that company must've not got the memo. Go to the DMV and say you want a driver history printout. Do not get the one online(Unless that company is okay with that one) because that is not considered an official copy, you need to pay the $5 fee at the DMV in order to receive an official copy.


Good to know about that particular change. Yes, you're in need of a driver history printout and it does have to come from the DMV as what you print out at home, even if it's from the DMV site, is considered an unofficial copy. Just pay the $5 fee for the in-person visit and be done with it.


----------



## average (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Now I know to get a K-4 printout.


----------



## looker (Jul 10, 2019)

For those in LA, here is official LADOT policy that i receive in the email 

DMV has changed their policy and will no longer be issuing the "H6" driving record to the public.  However, they are now issuing a modified version of the "K4" driving record.  According to the DMV publication, the K4 or 3-year printout is DMV's official public driving record and contains all reportable information: convictions for 3, 7, or 10 years, departmental actions, and accidents on a driving record as required by California Vehicle Code section 1808

Therefore, the new LADOT policy effective immediately is that we will accept the K4 driving record in lieu of the H6 driving record.  *The K4 driving record must still be dated within 30 days of the driver's scheduled appointment with LADOT.  *

Drivers may obtain an H4 driving record in person at DMV or on-line at 
dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/online/dr/welcome     for $2.00

LADOT will accept the K4 driving record obtained at the DMV or on-line.  
We hope that this change will assist to on-board your driver applicants in a quicker time frame.


----------



## Birchard D Denney (Dec 15, 2022)

Can I order a k4 printout online for the STEPS program?


----------

